# How thick can you get!!!!!



## Odd Socks (3 January 2012)

I feel like such a tit, just thought I'd share....

Wake up 6am, struggle down to the field in the gale force winds whilst horsey freaks out due to said wind and the fact he is the first out.  Quickly home and changed and off to work. 35 miles later arrive at work only to find I'm not needed today and do infact start back tomorrow! 

So that's 70 miles and about 3 hrs of my life I'll never get back! What an idiot!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (3 January 2012)

And a posting in Latest news that you can never take back   hope the rest of the day is better for you!


----------



## Archangel (3 January 2012)

Oh hell, that is agony.  

I would lock myself in the larder and throw myself face down on the Christmas cake to cheer myself up.


----------



## Cobi (3 January 2012)

Oh no! That is the sort of thing i would do! However i only trek 20 minutes into work which is in town so would feel relaxed at the thought of doing a bit of shopping and heading home but 3 hours!! ><

Hope you find something to calm you ie the suggestion of christmas cake  
HEHE

X


----------



## tristar (3 January 2012)

well your're not the first, and a good job you were a day too early, not a day too late!


so enjoy this unexpected extra time.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 January 2012)

That's awful !!!! Just about tops the time my brother in law and his wife where staying for Christmas and on the appointed day we dropped them at the airport to return to Germany when they  came the next year the admitted they got the day wrong and where so embarrassed that they booked into a hotel rather than ring us and fezz up !


----------



## 1life (4 January 2012)

Rebel Reindeer said:



			Oh hell, that is agony.  

I would lock myself in the larder and throw myself face down on the Christmas cake to cheer myself up.
		
Click to expand...

Heehee, what a good idea .

Oh dear, poor you HJ. Do you love your job that much that you couldn't stay away, or have the New Year Celebrations pickled the brain cells?  

Hope you have a good 1st day back today!.....again!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (4 January 2012)

Better than not turning up


----------



## Lulwind (5 January 2012)

Was convinced son started back at school on Tuesday.  Work from home and he would normally catch the bus to school from across the road.  However, had to take husband's car to be fixed so decided to take son to his school on the way home.  Luckily something made me check his homework diary first; school did not start until Wednesday.  Had I not checked, and not been taking the car to be repaired, the poor child would have been waiting for a bus in the howling wind and rain that would not have turned up.  As the school bus is often late, he would have waited a good half hour before coming back into the house.

Parent of the year.  NOT


----------



## jennyf (5 January 2012)

Suggest vast amount of chocolate and wine - it won't bring the lost time back but you won't care about it one jot!!!!


----------



## welsh horse rider (9 January 2012)

Harlequin Jazz said:



			I feel like such a tit, just thought I'd share....

Wake up 6am, struggle down to the field in the gale force winds whilst horsey freaks out due to said wind and the fact he is the first out.  Quickly home and changed and off to work. 35 miles later arrive at work only to find I'm not needed today and do infact start back tomorrow! 

So that's 70 miles and about 3 hrs of my life I'll never get back! What an idiot!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Harlequin Jazz....... your not the 1st to have done that and you certainly won't be the last


----------



## springer1021 (10 January 2012)

You're not alone.

A few year's ago I was walking around to the neddies when a lady in the village was having real bother getting her kids to school, "they were screaming we aren't going today" and she was getting really annoyed saying "Yes, you are", and was practically dragging them to the car. 

I tried really hard not to laugh when I told her it was a Bank Holiday, she looked really embarrased and one the kids just said "Told you we weren't going today"!!


----------



## Odd Socks (10 January 2012)

heh  glad im not the only numpty out there!


----------



## jeeve (11 January 2012)

springer1021 said:



  You're not alone.

A few year's ago I was walking around to the neddies when a lady in the village was having real bother getting her kids to school, "they were screaming we aren't going today" and she was getting really annoyed saying "Yes, you are", and was practically dragging them to the car. 

I tried really hard not to laugh when I told her it was a Bank Holiday, she looked really embarrased and one the kids just said "Told you we weren't going today"!!
		
Click to expand...

my kids always manage to smuggle 1-2 extra days off a year from school, when I take their word for it about the day they are meant to return to school.


----------



## Clannad48 (12 January 2012)

As someone who works in a school you will find that most school websites post the dates due back - however even I have been known to insist my daughter had to go to school when the school was closed.  The worst thing was I had written the piece for the newsletter as well :-(


----------

